# August POTM Poll



## Nikon Fan (Aug 27, 2005)

Here's the poll for the August POTM, please look in the other stickied thread to view all the nominations, pick your fav and vote here  The poll will be listed just as the shots were nominated and I also write who shot it and the title if there was one, or a description of the pic if there's no title, so that should help you remember which one you want to vote for...Also REMEMBER there are a few pics that are nominated you must click the link to view the pic!!! 

(Polls take a few minutes to post while I type up all the entries, so if you don't see it right off the bat but are seeing this just wait and few minutes and it'll be up  )


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh and to add the poll closes on the 31st at 10:04 AM  

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 31, 2005)

Get yer votes in people!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 31, 2005)

Congrats to Kalee on winning the Aug POTM  Wonderful shot!


----------



## Corry (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats, Kara!


----------



## kalee (Sep 13, 2005)

oh my!
thank you.


----------

